# Multi purpose jig "Super JIG"



## Templatetom (27 Jul 2011)

Producing jigs has always been my method of producing a number of projects with Greater Safety Awarenss.Lately I have been working on a Jig that is capable of producing a number of wood working Joints. All material from off-cuts around the workshop. I have managed to produce a number of the joints and I will be launching the jig at our local wood show here in Sept. (Perth Western Australia). All the processes have been completed with the router in the plunge mode. This week I have added another joint to the collection and that is the Boxmaking joint (Finger Joint) I am working on the dovetail joint and hopefully I will have it ready for the show. There is only one jig with a number of fixtures added for each process required for individual joints. Also included is the making of small raised panels for small doors. One interesting joint is to produce a mitre with a sliding dovetail or a small tenon on the end of the mitre.
Anyone else getting into jig making for the construction of the various joints.
Depending on the interest at the wood show as to whether I take the time to write all the details required for the jig construction. There are numerous drawings that I have produced with detailed information. 
I will be making a number of videos of the process and taking a large amount of photographs.
Tom


----------



## Tusses (27 Jul 2011)

I find your method of using jigs very interesting Tom.

After watching your videos I am starting to make my own jigs to speed things up in my workshop.

My only problem, is that I dont like using routers ! They are noisy and dusty :evil: 

One thing I will be trying to do is have my jigs mounted on a sealed box with a vacuum take off so I can use a downward spiral bit and a full through cut in one pass. Hopefully I will catch most of the dust this way.


----------



## morrik27 (18 Aug 2011)

Tusses":2bbdi2lv said:


> I dont like using routers ! They are noisy and dusty :evil:




Ear plugs and a vaccum cleaner, best invest!


----------



## Tusses (29 Aug 2011)

morrik27":2uy092tm said:


> Tusses":2uy092tm said:
> 
> 
> > I dont like using routers ! They are noisy and dusty :evil:
> ...



raise your ear plugs and vag... I'm building a CNC router


----------



## monkeybiter (29 Aug 2011)

Tusses":3vpf35us said:


> raise your ear plugs and vag... I'm building a CNC router



vag !? :shock:


----------



## Tusses (15 Sep 2011)

monkeybiter":1vqs6m12 said:


> Tusses":1vqs6m12 said:
> 
> 
> > raise your ear plugs and vag... I'm building a CNC router
> ...



:lol: OK ... Vac


----------

